# God of War III Sales Pass One Million Units



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*God of War III Sales Pass One Million Units Worldwide*

*By Brett Walton 24th Mar 2010 
*

_The final chapter in the God of War trilogy manages to outperform all previous versions in week one and becomes one of the fastest-sellers of 2010 to date_

Following on from the massive success of Final Fantasy XIII last week which managed to sell over one million copies on PS3 and on the back of some very strong reviews (a 9.4 from VGChartz), God of War III set a similar sales benchmark for the week ending 20th March 2010 with just over 1.1 million units sold worldwide. In terms of regional breakdown around 700,000 units were sold in the Americas and 400,000 in Europe and Other Regions (excluding Japan).






 The God of War series has now sold over 11.5 million units worldwide and while a 1.1m week one is impressive and nearly 400,000 units higher than God of War II managed back in 2007, God of War III has a long way to go to beat the first two games:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm finding it real hard to believe this will actually be the "Final Chapter" as they claim.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ive watched this series from day one and it's always looked a great game. I'm going to get this one, even if I dont get the time to play it my son will find it a hoot no doubt. This is one of those series that passed me by due to time restrictions, and the fact I never bought a PS2


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Dale I agree this most likely won't be the last one with the numbers it's pulling in already it would be like hitting the lottery and telling them to keep the money. Dan this is a must have game, the battle with Cronus is insane there are moments in this battle where Cronus fills the screen and Kratos looks like an ant and the only way you can see him is the glow of his weapons, just to give you an ideal of the insane scale of the game.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Dan, God of War III is definietly worth your time however; depending on your sons age you may or may not want to let him play it. Other than the violence involved, there is a great deal of nudity in this game as well as a lot of sexual themes. Of course these things don't bother me in the least but wanted to make mention of them since you had not played the earlier God of War games.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Great thing you brought that up, I forgot about all the sexual situations in this game or I'm just use to it either way this game is definitely not for young gamers.


----------

